# 2011 Cruze - replaced battery, now no outside temp display



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

If no one has a better idea, you might disconnect the battery again and see if it come back in the re-boot.


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, I'll keep checking, I may call the dealership, they might give a hint, and I'll check the service manual again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might ohm out the sensor. I suspect if the system doesn't see a valid reading, it just hides it rather than display an error. Maybe something became unplugged.


----------



## cvitullo (Jan 28, 2015)

Well, yesterday after work, started the car and viola ! the temp display was back, I guess it took some time to calibrate. thanks too all who replied, have a great weekend!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cvitullo said:


> Well, yesterday after work, started the car and viola ! the temp display was back, I guess it took some time to calibrate. thanks too all who replied, have a great weekend!


This. We've had a few other members report the outside temp doesn't come back immediately after the battery has been disconnected for a while.


----------

